# Are You Over Little Sequin Dresses?



## daer0n (May 26, 2007)

On simply cut dresses, they add a big dose of razzle dazzle that is just so much fun. Six months later, we have seen multitudes of little sequin dresses - especially on the red carpet. Then, we started seeing double of the same sequin dresses. These are ideal for the flashing paparazzi and way fun for a boogie night but I think I'm starting to go sequin dizzy. Too much, too fast. 





Are You Over Little Sequin Dresses?


----------



## ivette (May 26, 2007)

cute dresses


----------



## chocobon (May 26, 2007)

I think they're still cute!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 26, 2007)

I said not yet, give me a few more. I think they're cute and fun!


----------



## SierraWren (May 26, 2007)

I actually have still yet to be IN one, so I'd like a little bit more time before I need to get out of them,or over completely!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 27, 2007)

i didnt get the memo that these were instyle


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 27, 2007)

Love them! they're so cute.


----------



## LilDee (May 28, 2007)

I've never really been into the full sequin thing...


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 28, 2007)

i love them but not for me!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 28, 2007)

I don't care too much. It's not like I see them on someone all the time to really hate/love it.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (May 28, 2007)

I wouldn't wear them, but I think on the right person it can look great... like Vanessa Minnilo there looks awesome with that silver one


----------



## Bec688 (May 29, 2007)

I'm getting a bit over it. But hey, if you have the bod to wear one, why not


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 29, 2007)

I said not yet. There are lots of them that I adore, but I'm not completely crazy over any of those.


----------



## Nox (May 29, 2007)

I think the key to making sequins work is keeping them on an article of "small" clothing, such as a little dress. A lot of these dresses are actually cute. I used to think of "grandma" whenever somebody said sequins, but seeing some of these made me think otherwise.

I especially love what Vanessa Manillo is wearing! SJP and Hayden pull their dresses off nicely too, the rest of them... nah!


----------



## Ashley (May 29, 2007)

I don't like sequins at all. I think Hilary's dress would be cute without the sequins.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 30, 2007)

i dont have enough events in my life to warrant the need for a sequinned dress. it can look rather tacky imho, you really need to be able to pull it off.

so yes, im over them! lol


----------



## princess_20 (May 30, 2007)

They're so cute!


----------



## clwkerric (May 30, 2007)

I can't stand sequins! They remind me of tap dance recitals!


----------



## MindySue (May 30, 2007)

the only one i liked was hilarys! she looks scary though! (her face/hair)


----------



## monniej (May 30, 2007)

i think they're perfect for summer!


----------



## dah (Jul 10, 2007)

its not that bad unless u over do it


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the look is still good but I love things with sparkles.


----------



## babyangel (Jul 13, 2007)

Love rhinestones , love sequins. Keep the trend yet.



Babyangel


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 13, 2007)

Love sequin dresses.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 13, 2007)

Some of those shown are cute. But most sequin dresses remind me of old prom dresses. Or those shirts that older ladies wear with a pair of pants on a cruise.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 13, 2007)

totally over it i never did actually like them


----------

